

The charateristics of Finish startups - macco
http://tane.li/2009/thenextwebs-article-finnish-startups

======
mwcremer
Finish or Finnish?

------
dantheman
The colors on that site really hurt my eyes, the bright white borders, blue
text it was really hard to read.

------
sharpn
Interesting, but I thought MySQL was Swedish, not Finnish?

~~~
Kuytu
The company MySQL AB is Swedish, but Monty Widenius is Finnish.

~~~
sharpn
Ah - I see, fair enough. Thanks.

